# Agreed to divorce - no one wants to move though! - sell the house????



## HELP ME. (Jun 10, 2009)

we both agreed that our marriage is over. She is now sleeping in the guest room (i decided not to be a ***** all my life and stood up for staying in the master bedroom). I told her I was not planning on moving and she could. She says she is not moving either. 

We still have property to figure out (rental houses, business stuff, etc...) but this is like a stale mate on who will leave the house.

In my opinion the best solution would be to sell the house and have us both start fresh and our kids will adapt just fine (they are 12 and 14). She thinks I am selfish by not moving. 

any opinions? a fresh set of bedrooms for everyone!


----------



## poetprose (Sep 1, 2009)

HELP ME. said:


> we both agreed that our marriage is over. She is now sleeping in the guest room (i decided not to be a ***** all my life and stood up for staying in the master bedroom). I told her I was not planning on moving and she could. She says she is not moving either.
> 
> We still have property to figure out (rental houses, business stuff, etc...) but this is like a stale mate on who will leave the house.
> 
> ...




I agree!! lest the situation get nasty and your "innocent" kids get dragged through your and your wifes misery...

i think both of you need to see this from the kids perspective
if you sell the house then the kids are not going to feel they have to chose between parents

i can tell you i watched my husbands 2 kids from his first marriage get caught up in their mom and dads divorce and trust me when i say they are messed up today because of it...


----------

